# Only a few days since knowing and scared



## tessjs

So finally got my BFP!..Since I was somebody always on TTC over 35, I think about all the people on there and the years they have been trying...and am very grateful...more than grateful.

BUT.... the worries and insecurities have now surfaced.I haven't had alot of guidance so far can't getto see my GP as booked out and feel kind of lost...as its my first I have no clue what to do.And feel I am not doing enough.

I am worried about what can go wrong and what my body is doing.I have alot of the symptoms sore breasts and blue veins,smell very strong, dry mouth, constipated and lost appetite.felt ill before work this moring but pirked up quite quickly,.I have asevere back ache today but i did last week too when i had no idea I was preggo...I guess my main concern is mc and other things which I am sure there is many.

I know i feel different , I guess what i am very concerened about is going through all this the symptoms and worry and maybe it not progressing to a take home baby..I am trying to be positive but I can't talk to anybody but my mum as nobody else knows as I want to stick to the rules regarding timeframesand telling people.

I have never been pregnant before am in a high risk age group of 38-39 and am petrified.I worked so hard to gain this pregnancy and i suffered alot of doubt where my fertlity was at, it may still not be great but if this is my only chance to have a baby without IVF I will grab it with everything I have!When i went to my IVF appointment last weds ,I didn't like what I saw and I don't want to go through IVF.


----------



## mrscitysmith

Hello, and congratulations!!

It is hard to do I know but try to relax...this is what you body is designed to do and apparently the more symptoms the better!! I know it is hard not to worry, and I would like to say that worrying stops but it doesn't! My eldest is almost eleven and I still get a sick feeling everything she goes to play out!

Take a deep breath and give yourself time to get used to the idea of a growing baby inside you. If you do feel like scared don't give yourself a hard time, it is very natural response.

Good luck! xxx


----------



## beachgal

Congratulations! 
I'm 37 and this is my first and unexpected pregnancy.
I completely understand your fears as I shared them in the beginning as well!
The first trimester seems to be the slowest but try to enjoy everyday the best you can. What helped me was writing in my journal and exercising. 
Sending you big hugs!


----------



## tessjs

beachgal said:


> Congratulations!
> I'm 37 and this is my first and unexpected pregnancy.
> I completely understand your fears as I shared them in the beginning as well!
> The first trimester seems to be the slowest but try to enjoy everyday the best you can. What helped me was writing in my journal and exercising.
> Sending you big hugs!

Thankyou for that advice will have to to try and get writing etc... Congrats on your pregnancy as well..wow 37 seems so long ago for me...so are you into 2nd tri? hope all is going well!!! thankyou again!


----------



## Eve2012

Congratulations Tessjs!

I am 39 and will be 40 two months after baby is born. I'm considered high risk due to my age, having hypothyroidism and having had PID and sever Chron's during my twenties which may have caused scarring. I was only seeing my GP until yesterday when I saw the specialist. 

I just had my 12 week scan yesterday and so far so good. And I'm going through with all blood testing to test for abnormalities too etc.

One thing my Mom said to me when I first got my BFP, because I was terrified of losing the baby, was to be thankful that I know I can get pregnant now as I didn't even know if I could conceive before this.

Walking helps a lot and eating a lot of smaller meals helped me over the last couple of months. Take lots of naps if you ca and need to, too.

Have a happy and healthy nine months :)


----------



## tessjs

Eve2012 said:


> Congratulations Tessjs!
> 
> I am 39 and will be 40 two months after baby is born. I'm considered high risk due to my age, having hypothyroidism and having had PID and sever Chron's during my twenties which may have caused scarring. I was only seeing my GP until yesterday when I saw the specialist.
> 
> I just had my 12 week scan yesterday and so far so good. And I'm going through with all blood testing to test for abnormalities too etc.
> 
> One thing my Mom said to me when I first got my BFP, because I was terrified of losing the baby, was to be thankful that I know I can get pregnant now as I didn't even know if I could conceive before this.
> 
> Walking helps a lot and eating a lot of smaller meals helped me over the last couple of months. Take lots of naps if you ca and need to, too.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy nine months :)


Aw thankyou Eve2012 so much your words are helping me right now...I guess I am just scared as you hear so many bad things... I find myself constantly wondering what the twinge was in my stomach and if everything is ok in there.its soooo hard...I'm 39 in June.. so not my ideal age to have a baby but my life didn't go to plan..my hubby is younger than me and is so excited.

I'm a bit worried as I haven't vomited yet and i'm 5 weeks, i generally feel stuff just turns my stomach if i see it and then I'm ok..I have felt seedy in the mornings and a bit flat and some nausea and thats all...I'm worried its not normal though..i do find i get better as the morning progresses.So when are you due? I'm Oct 30 just after our first wedding anniversary.
So on my way to 40 by then...how time flys...I can't believe I will be 40 next year:(....

all the best with your pregnancy and hope it all goes well...


----------



## xxDreamxx

Tessjs - I am due the day before you and I haven't vomited yet either - don't worry :)

Not everyone gets morning sickness - I just feel a general queasiness which is made better by eating. I get the stomach twinges, sometimes dull, sometimes sharper - it's all part of being pregnant as my fertility nurse explained. 

I know it's hard not to worry but try and relax a little so you aren't super stressed and tense. 

If you want to private message me - go ahead, we can share the load


----------



## tessjs

xxDreamxx said:


> Tessjs - I am due the day before you and I haven't vomited yet either - don't worry :)
> 
> Not everyone gets morning sickness - I just feel a general queasiness which is made better by eating. I get the stomach twinges, sometimes dull, sometimes sharper - it's all part of being pregnant as my fertility nurse explained.
> 
> I know it's hard not to worry but try and relax a little so you aren't super stressed and tense.
> 
> If you want to private message me - go ahead, we can share the load

Ok I will try and private message...I had a bad afternoon yesterday and felt really ill....haven't been on here much...I hav ethe stomach twinges too and lose my appetite an dthen gain it back and I am also getting fatiguedand slept more than 9hours last night...Oh wow your due the day before OMG thats so crazy .I will try and PM you.over the weekend... Its all so exciting!


----------



## kcmichelle

Congrats! I think everyone worries the first trimester regardless of age. But I had my second at almost 42 and now I'm pregnant again and turning 44 soon after the baby will be born. Plus type 1 diabetic with kidney disease and all has gone fine for me. One great bonus of being in a higher risk category is the great care you get. :)


----------



## tessjs

kcmichelle said:


> Congrats! I think everyone worries the first trimester regardless of age. But I had my second at almost 42 and now I'm pregnant again and turning 44 soon after the baby will be born. Plus type 1 diabetic with kidney disease and all has gone fine for me. One great bonus of being in a higher risk category is the great care you get. :)

Thats amazing!Congrats on expecting again..Yeah its hard when doctors and others judge you for leaving it till later,Its not that I didn't want kids earlier I wanted mine at 32 but I was and stayed in a bad relationship and didn't meet my guy till 36 and half! so yes things dont always go to plan...but I never gave up!


----------



## Shanoa

Heya Tess, many congrats on your BFP! I am a fellow member of the 74 TTC thread.

You sound very much the same as me in the first tri. I was worried about every niggle or the lack of niggles. I never had any morning sickness at all just very mild nausea. And that worried me too! Why didn't I have more symptoms? I was having an easy ride but it was like I couldn't be pleased about it! Ugh.

I tried to distract myself by reading the many sites out there that explain the baby's development each week which I find incredible. To think all that is going on inside us! Truly amazing.

Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.x


----------



## tessjs

Shanoa said:


> Heya Tess, many congrats on your BFP! I am a fellow member of the 74 TTC thread.
> 
> You sound very much the same as me in the first tri. I was worried about every niggle or the lack of niggles. I never had any morning sickness at all just very mild nausea. And that worried me too! Why didn't I have more symptoms? I was having an easy ride but it was like I couldn't be pleased about it! Ugh.
> 
> I tried to distract myself by reading the many sites out there that explain the baby's development each week which I find incredible. To think all that is going on inside us! Truly amazing.
> 
> Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.x

Thankyou for the advice, yes seeing the development is mazing...for me the sickness has hit last few days not been good.. slept so much last night, but the nausea and ill feeling is overwheliing now i am wishing it to ease....Thankyou and here to the 74'ers!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeachgalNY

Hey, Tess!

Congrats on your BFP, especially after spending time TTC!

I'm 38, and six weeks along on my very first, too. It seems too good to be true, doesn't it? I get the worries; although I did get to see my doctor, briefly, I have SO many questions!

Like many of the others said, this is a very natural process, and God-willing, it'll go exactly as it's meant to without any real need for much interference on our side. In the meantime, take Beachgal's advice (sounds great to me!), and perhaps, check out books and websites to give you some concrete things to focus on until you get in to see your GP. 

Sending lots of luck for a healthy 9 months!


----------



## Shannbooboo

I am in the same boat...I am so happy so every twinge or feeling I freak out at. I will be 38 in August and I have been wanting this for so long. I am glad I am not the only one feeling like this.


----------



## vermeil

Any news tess? I'm sure everything is going fine :hugs:

My pregnancy at 38 was pretty smooth (well except for the end) - expecting our second at 41 and so far this one is even smoother. No morning sickness, just mild cramping and tiredness, my blood pressure is MUCH better. I had my 12 week scan and baby measured on target, was active with a strong heartbeat. I'm also stressed that something awful will happen, despite having reached that 13 week milestone I still worry. My mother says 'yeah your kid will be 40 years old and you'll still worry daily for them' :dohh:. But mostly very happy. Got pregnant on our first FET cycle :cloud9:


----------



## kellybelly123

congrats...try not to worry until there is something to worry about. Control the things that you can like your diet, rest, stay away from smokers and keep stress to a minimum. Pretty much everything that is out of your control is already a done deal...you don't know what the test results will show yet but there is absolutely nothing you can do or not do to change them. Sending good thoughts your way :)


----------

